# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  كتابخانه هاي شيراز...لطفا راهنمايي كنيد(t__t)

## __paria__

سلام دوستان گل 
من ازتون راهنمايي مي خوام و به شدت عجله دارم اميدوارم بتونين كمكم كنين 
مي خواستم از دوستاي شيرازي بپرسم به جز كتابخانه ي دانش آموز چه كتابخانه هاي ديگه اي براي مطالعه در شيراز هست؟ و اينكه شيفتاش براي خانم ها چطور هست ؟ 
پيشاپيش تشكر مي كنم از همكاري و راهنماييتون  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## samasama

عزیزم فلکه گاز کتاب خونه ربانی هر روز ۷ تا ۴ واسه خانوماست .فلکه اطلسی اردکانی روزای فرد ۷ تا ۷ واسه خانوماست

----------


## joozef

دانش آموز فلکه معلم 
رئیسی فلکه اطلسی 
ربانی فلکه گاز 
یه کتاب خونه هم خیابون پشت ارگ کریم خان 

من خودم پارسال روزای زوج رو رئیسی اطلسی میرفتم و روزای فرد رو هم ارگ کریم خان. 
واسه شما میشه روزای فرد اطلسی و زوج ارگ. 
این 2تا کتابخونه مکمل هم هستن. 

اما جو همه کتابخونه های شیراز به جز رئیسی اطلسی خواب آلود هست ...

----------


## __paria__

> دانش آموز فلکه معلم 
> رئیسی فلکه اطلسی 
> ربانی فلکه گاز 
> یه کتاب خونه هم خیابون پشت ارگ کریم خان 
> 
> من خودم پارسال روزای زوج رو رئیسی اطلسی میرفتم و روزای فرد رو هم ارگ کریم خان. 
> واسه شما میشه روزای فرد اطلسی و زوج ارگ. 
> این 2تا کتابخونه مکمل هم هستن. 
> 
> اما جو همه کتابخونه های شیراز به جز رئیسی اطلسی خواب آلود هست ...


ممنون،فقط يه سوال اون ارگ كه ميگين همون كتابخانه مليه؟ كه كنار حافظيست؟ بعد شما اطلاع ندارين كتابخونه خوارزمي اجازه ميدن ما بريم يا نه؟ فقط واسه دانشجوياست؟

----------


## joozef

> ممنون،فقط يه سوال اون ارگ كه ميگين همون كتابخانه مليه؟ كه كنار حافظيست؟ بعد شما اطلاع ندارين كتابخونه خوارزمي اجازه ميدن ما بريم يا نه؟ فقط واسه دانشجوياست؟


نه اسمش کنابخونه دستغیب هست. 
دقیقا خیابون پشت ارگ کریم خان هست. 
برو تو گوگل میبینیش .. 

خوارزمی کدومشه ؟ همونی که نمازی هست ؟

----------


## samasama

خوارزمی اجازه نمیدن .....کنار حافظیه هم اجازه نمیدن اون ک خیلی بزرگه اسمش نمیدونم

----------

